# Pamphobeteus Spp.



## Donde (Aug 18, 2015)

This the colorful male.












Size comparison:


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 18, 2015)

Way cool and way creepy.


----------



## waday (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Derrel (Aug 18, 2015)

Ewwww...I find the huge spiders to be kind of creepy.


----------



## Redtech (Sep 11, 2015)

where's your flame thrower???


----------



## sm4him (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm not typically weirded out by spiders...but then, that ain't no typical spider!! That things like a Teenage Mutant Ninja Spider.


----------



## Donde (Sep 11, 2015)

Look scary but they're actually shy and retiring. They don't want to be seen by a Tarantula Hawk Wasp.


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 11, 2015)

My wife would pass out if she saw that thing! I like #2.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 11, 2015)

Ooooo . . . purple!


----------



## Tallgrass1 (Sep 12, 2015)

It'd be a much better shot if it were just a smear on the bottom of a boot.


----------

